# Article: Parents, don't dress your girls like tramps



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's an article from earlier this week that I found interesting and wondered if any of you have young girls...do you agree with many of the commenters who state that it's extremely hard to find conservative clothes for young girls these days?


Intro to article followed by link:

-- I saw someone at the airport the other day who really caught my eye.
Her beautiful, long blond hair was braided back a la Bo Derek in the movie "10" (or for the younger set, Christina Aguilera during her "Xtina" phase). Her lips were pink and shiny from the gloss, and her earrings dangled playfully from her lobes.

You can tell she had been vacationing somewhere warm, because you could see her deep tan around her midriff thanks to the halter top and the tight sweatpants that rested just a little low on her waist. The icing on the cake? The word "Juicy" was written on her backside.

Yeah, that 8-year-old girl was something to see all right. ... I hope her parents are proud. Their daughter was the sexiest girl in the terminal, and she's not even in middle school yet.

Abercrombie & Fitch came under fire this spring for introducing the "Ashley," a push-up bra for girls who normally are too young to have anything to push up. Originally it was marketed for girls as young as 7, but after public outcry, it raised its intended audience to the wise old age of 12. I wonder how do people initiate a conversation in the office about the undeveloped chest of elementary school girls without someone nearby thinking they're pedophiles?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Until they buy their own clothes it should a Catholic School uniform, Lands End and LL Bean only.


----------



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

Lands End is definitely a great option.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Not to stray too far from the subject--though I don't think I am--but "Toddlers and Tiaras" has to be one of the sickest shows on cable. You're not going to stop these women from vicariously living the lives they obviously never had through their very young daughters I suppose--but putting it on for millions to see only feeds the fantasy lives of pedophiles and may put other children at risk. I think it is not only trashy--but dangerous.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

There are some parents who should never have been parents! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Parents should teach their children how to pick out good clothes and how to dress properly.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Howard said:


> Parents should teach their children how to pick out good clothes and how to dress properly.


 Have you seen what the average child-rearing adult wears these days? You can't teach what you don't know.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

As the father of two young daughters (4 y.o., 21 months old), I totally agree with what's been said thus far.

For the time being, Carters and Osh Kosh are our primary source for clothing.

We will certainly steer them away from trashy looking clothes for as long as we can!


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I have observed that young women in Mississippi dress far better than those in NC or FL. Lots of tramp stamps and "juicy" pants in NC and FL. I don't know if it's because MS is in the Bible belt and parents are more involved in their kids choices of clothes or what, but there is a noticeable difference between what I typically see in MS as compared to other places I visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

hardline_42 said:


> Have you seen what the average child-rearing adult wears these days? You can't teach what you don't know.


It's crazy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

YoungClayB said:


> I have observed that young women in Mississippi dress far better than those in NC or FL. Lots of tramp stamps and "juicy" pants in NC and FL. I don't know if it's because MS is in the Bible belt and parents are more involved in their kids choices of clothes or what, but there is a noticeable difference between what I typically see in MS as compared to other places I visit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does seem that the residents of Mississippi do cling more tightly to the styles and traditions of the old South, than do a number of the other Southern States. North Carolina and Florida seem more oriented toward the modern South. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> It does seem that the residents of Mississippi do cling more tightly to the styles and traditions of the old South, than do a number of the other Southern States. North Carolina and Florida seem more oriented toward the modern South. :icon_scratch:


That's because Florida and NC have both been overrun with carpetbaggers. Mississippi hasn't. Little Miss Tart in Panama City or the Triangle likely isn't from the South, or is raised (to the extent one can use the word at all) by parents not from the South, or at the very least is around so many non-Southerners at school that she picks up their trashy habits and overwhelms or circumvents her parents.


----------



## bailey25 (Sep 20, 2011)

Parents should teach their children how to respect themselves above the way they dress - making the right decisions about clothes will come naturally if the kids have a self-respect and worth already built in. It's an age of feminism and conservatism meshing together!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It's all the parents fault that dress them up like tramps for those pageants.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Howard, you are absolutly correct on this point. However the real question pertaining to such extreme pre-pageant preparation activities is, when do such actions cross the line and become child abuse? Also, why are we, as a society, so hesitant to step in and slap some sense into the such parents? :icon_scratch:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Because not judging others is the new religion these days!!

How dare you??


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Howard, you are absolutly correct on this point. However the real question pertaining to such extreme pre-pageant preparation activities is, when do such actions cross the line and become child abuse? Also, why are we, as a society, so hesitant to step in and slap some sense into the such parents? :icon_scratch:


Eagle,it's all about getting more attention from the media,getting your child on television,giving her the spotlight and her 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
No, Howard. You are dead wrong in the conclusion it is all about getting the child their 15 minutes in the spotlight. Rather it is all about getting mom or dad, whichever the case may be, their moment in the limelight!


----------

